# 쳐먹다, 쳐드시다



## vientito

I heard this new term today.  I tried looking it up.  Daum says that it is a slang term for "eating"

However, I'd like to ask the natives more about the connotation of this word.

What does it really mean?  When you hear this term, what kind of image comes into your head?

I also find it a bit disconcerting, the reason being that 쳐드시다 does not make much sense to me given that 드시다 is usually reserved for people who deserve higher respect and normally slangs and low-level language are not for talking to your elders.  How do we come up with an oxymoron like that?  It seems there's something that does not make much sense at all


----------



## Park Chung-hee

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Very good question.

Although I am Korean, I really cannot explain that. It's just that's how it works.

However, I can see you cannot understand why people say 쳐드시다. I think it has more meaning of sarcasm.

쳐먹다 has a strong abrasive meaning of eating. And 드시다 has a very polite meaning of eating.

By combining these two words, people created: 쳐드시다. As a slang, people just created this! There's no reason for this.
It's just like saying "Could you please shut the f*ck up?"


----------



## Kross

When you describe someone eating as 쳐먹다, 쳐드시다, It is very very insulting to them. If I hear these expressions from someone, I think him/her very very rude and might fight with them. You had better not use them in normal life of Korea. Otherwise you will get in big trouble.


----------

